# Algorithms for Axis Cube / Ghost Cube



## SpeedyCube (May 12, 2021)

Hi all,

Is there a collection of algorithms for the axis cube somewhere? In particular algorithms for flipping pieces. YouTube’s ok, but I prefer having written instructions.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 12, 2021)

Both the cubes are just 3x3 shape mods, so the solving is same as 3x3 solving, you can use Layer by layer method or CFOP.

The only thing you have to sure of is to do center safe OLLs and PLLs, and be careful about how the centers are rotating when we are doing the first two layers.

The toughest part about these puzzles is piece recognition. I do not think a written manual can exist which can explain how to improve recognition of all the bumpy pieces.


----------

